# Safe T Sorb



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I have an extra bag that I didn't use. You can have it for $5, what it costs at Tractor Supply. Or I'll take some nano fish, cherry or amano shrimp in trade.

Brian

PS I can bring it to the next meeting too.


----------

